# Heading out to Idaho's Farragut State Park



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so excited for this trip, almost have all of my real work taken care off then I can start packing tonight. This is our second long trip with the Outback, we'll be staying put at Farragut State Park in Northern Idaho. Week of nothing but camping, fishing, boating, and spending time with the family! Weather forcast is mixed for the first few days, and figure if its bad or we get bored we're 25 miles from a movie theate. School is out, wife is done and the kids are done... its officially summer now and I'm ready to go *CAMPING!!!*


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Have a great week and take it easy, and I second that it is offically summer, after afew last things to do around hear, were out of hear in the middle of next week. Have a great time.
Rob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have fun Y...
I was to be camping right now, but my wife is sick, and we will spend the weekend at home. I grabbed up some DVD's, and unpacked the OUTBACK fridge. It was close!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Have fun! sunny

Can't wait for our next trip


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

I know how you feel Steve. We are sooo ready to go I can taste the campfire.








Have a great and safe trip.

For us, school is out on June 17th, when our granddaughter, who lives with us, graduates from grammer school. On June 21 we are off to Nevada for a one week trip to one of those membership campgrounds. We got a free one year membership from our dealer when we purchased the trailer. Free Camping, are you kidding me? Ill Take it. Good thing my wife is real good at saying NO to these deals that always look good untill you really crunch the numbers.

Happy Camping









Tom


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well the camper is packed, and I raised the hitch height one more notch to see if that helps level the setup out a bit more. I think a future mod might be adding air bags to help stiffen the rear end while towing. But for now we're almost ready to roll. Have a great week and hope everyone can go camping soon.

Pete, hope your wife feels better soon!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Y...have a great trip! (I'm jealous!)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Have a great trip and few cold ones for us. We are off in a couple of weeks. Still have a couple of mods to go before heading out.

Air bags. I think they are great. I am driving a Denali which self levels regardless of weight. It is very impressive and no matter how I load up the truck or TT it levels itself in a matter of seconds









Thor


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor,

Is that Denali the long or short wheel base model? We sold our 02 Tahoe for the longer wheelbase Excursion. My wife likes the Excursion but loved that Tahoe. The Excursion is a great tow platform for the TT, but I have to admit I miss the autoride. How is the Denali do when pulling grades, does it have the HP to get the job done? I really like the looks of the 04 Denali but I am concerned about the wheelbase, cubic inches, horsepower and torque.

Just thinking









Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well we're home! Long day cleaning and putting the camper back.

We had a great time, so great we even stayed an extra day! Met another family from our area, in fact they are in our Y-Guides program. Ended up spending the week together. I'll have a full trip report later.

Happy Camping!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good to see you dancin' on the forum again Y.


----------

